# Neve - P.N. Montesinho - 15.02.2011



## Z13 (15 Fev 2011 às 18:41)

Boa tarde!

Hoje aproveitei algum tempo livre para dar um pulo a Montesinho onde esperava ver neve!

A neve no solo começava perto dos 950 mts de altitude. A 1000 mts, a aldeia de Montesinho apresentava este aspecto:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mais perto da barragem da Serra Serrada, a 1250 mts a acumulação de neve era já muita, cerca de 15/16 cm...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Junto ao nicho, 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Junto ao cruzamento para a casa da Lama Grande, a 1300 mts, onde encontrei a neve mais profunda com cerca de 18/20 cm




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Já na descida para Soutelo, no lado poente da serra, a cerca de 1200 mts:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Desculpem o meu carro aparecer tantas vezes mas dada a fraca visibilidade que encontrei foi a melhor forma de criar referências quanto ás dimensões...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

Muito boas


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

Z13 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Excelente passeio Z13!
E parabéns pelas fotos.

A neve está mesmo com um aspecto fofo.


----------



## Johnny (15 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

Espectáculo... pena n estar aí... 

N foste mm à casa da Lama Grande?? Ainda está "fechada", ou já se pode arrendar? N sabes?

J.H.


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 18:50)

Excelente Z13!
Que sorte que vocês têm em estarem tão perto de serras que se gostam de pintar de branquinho.
A neve parece mesmo fofinha.


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

muito bom apanhado z13


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

Excelente  A paisagem está magnífica.
Que pena não poder ter ido


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

excelentes fotos, amanha ficara ainda mais composta a serra, talvez na quinta tenha o dobro da acumulação


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2011 às 19:52)

Johnny disse:


> Espectáculo... pena n estar aí...
> 
> N foste mm à casa da Lama Grande?? Ainda está "fechada", ou já se pode arrendar? N sabes?
> 
> J.H.



Johnny, começa a concorrência dos 4x4 

Grande registo Z13, que aspecto maravilhoso, parece outro país! 
Isso sim se chama passar um dia em grande! Eu acho que tinha levado tenda e ficava acampado por lá! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

Grandes registos Z13

Amanhã a acumulação será ainda maior...


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2011 às 20:28)

Belas imagens desse branco nordestino que deixam uma ponta de inveja... 

Vale a viatura ser capaz de fazer frente a essas condições.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Como foi já dito algures, é bem mais bonita uma serra com árvores nevada que uma despida... Bela reportagem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2011 às 21:49)

Belas fotos!!! Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!!!

Ainda houve bastante acumulação!!!


----------



## Z13 (15 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Johnny disse:


> N foste mm à casa da Lama Grande?? Ainda está "fechada", ou já se pode arrendar? N sabes?
> 
> J.H.



Não cheguei lá, pois ia sozinho e durante muitos períodos a neve raspava debaixo do carro e tive "cagufes" (como se diz cá por cima!) de ficar atolado...

Mas sei que ainda se encontra fechada e a necessitar de algum restauro mas o PN Montesinho anda com as finanças muito em baixo...


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2011 às 23:32)

Excelente registo Z13, a "Nossa" Serra de Montesinho está com uma acumulação muito boa e vai melhorar ainda mais


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2011 às 00:33)

Maravilha  Tens que lá voltar daqui a uns dias a ver como está.


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2011 às 08:56)

Excelente passeio, Z13, hoje o dia ainda irá proporcionar melhores registos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 13:54)

Que delicia de fotos...

Por aqui já houve um elemento branco... mas depressa derreteu...Granizo!! Bolinhas pequenas mas que caiu com alguma intensidade misturada pela chuva!! Já nao me posso queixar com falta de algum elemento branco!!

Vai tirando mais


----------

